# MTP on Ubuntu 12.04 x64



## aydos (Nov 3, 2011)

What is everyone using these days to get mtp working on Ubuntu?

I know some of the Devs run Ubuntu and I figured someone had found a reliable way to mount the phone in Ubutnu 12.04.

I did some research and found some old posts on various forums, but I hit some dead ends.

I have air droid and can use that as a back up, but it would be much faster if I did it through USB.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

I've completely given up on it. Sometimes it'll load, sometimes it won't, sometimes it'll load but show no folders, sometimes it'll take up to 10 minutes to show anything.

I just use Airdroid now.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never had an issue with MTP on Ubuntu 12.04. I had assumed it was working out of the box.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

I bet I've went through every post I could find ran scripts, installed software, and edited files. Nothing has worked for me most of the time I just get errors other times it will mount but no files will show. In the end I have also given up.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

You've tried editing the 51-android.rules file? No love from that? I'm on 11.10 64-bit and it worked for me I think... tbh I don't mount often

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Works in a windows virtual machine. Just have to install the samsung drivers.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have given up on MTP in linux. I use adb commands to push big files to my nexus devices. I also use airdroid for small transfers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I've given up on mtp at the moment. I'm using qtadb. Google it. It is a GUI interface for transferring files over adb, along with accessing log files among other things. Works pretty slick. Check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I have given up on MTP in linux. I use adb commands to push big files to my nexus devices. I also use airdroid for small transfers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Same here. I've given up on MTP with Ubuntu at least (haven't tried with other distros yet). adb is all I use now.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

MTP doesn't even work that well on Windows. Try to push anything really large and the transfer slows to a damn crawl. Like someone else said, I use ADB to push large files and AirDroid for smaller files and quick file transfers.

There is a program called QtADB that works on both Windows and Linux and puts a GUI to the ADB push/pull commands.


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

I just use adb. I use fedora and it seems to have the same issue. My media player (rhythmbox?) works with the MTP protocol, but not the file explorer... I'm sure someone can make an application to utilize MTP devices (or an extension to Nautilus).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I have given up on MTP in linux. I use adb commands to push big files to my nexus devices. I also use airdroid for small transfers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


 ^ this if i'm running Cyanogen mod, but if you are running MIUI it has FTP built into the file manager, so just use your favorite FTP app on Linux. But for big files it's still quicker via adb push really. Hopefully Google will give us back the option for mass storage device in the near future...


----------



## jaskerx (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been using Banshee to sync my music with my Galaxy Nexus, set it to convert my flac library to ogg then transfer it to the phone. Recently stopped working for me because depending on rom needed to have usb debugging enabled and also installed the python-pymtp package from the software center.


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

I've actually recently discovered that this is ROM-dependent. I've been running JellyBelly (AOSP) since I got my GNex and could never mount it as MTP. Last night I flashed AOKP Build 1 and, much to my surprise, I could mount and navigate the entire /sdcard/ partition.

I've got PA (CM10-based) on my Nexus 7 and I can't mount that either. Perhaps Team Kang has managed to make MTP and Linux play nice together?


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

I used gmtp in the past and that connected reliably but would only show the media folders (camera and music). I just use adb instead now like a lot of other people posted. I wrote some scripts to do recursive push / pull of directories / subdirectories in adb to make it less painful and that has worked like a champ for me.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

MozeR said:


> I've actually recently discovered that this is ROM-dependent. I've been running JellyBelly (AOSP) since I got my GNex and could never mount it as MTP. Last night I flashed AOKP Build 1 and, much to my surprise, I could mount and navigate the entire /sdcard/ partition.
> 
> I've got PA (CM10-based) on my Nexus 7 and I can't mount that either. Perhaps Team Kang has managed to make MTP and Linux play nice together?


Very interesting, what distro are you using? I'm surprised they haven't added it to Cyanogenmod's git.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ConradCole (Jan 10, 2012)

Over it...loving the stress-free adb method now. Besides, the only ROM that knows how to properly handle sdcard media is MIUI. Every other ROm you have to reboot your phone and sometimes clear data on memory storage in settings before it even recognizes new media files...with MIUI if you're plugged in and download a picture or something, it immediately recognizes it and shows in Gallery, and on your sdcard mount. Fuck it...adb, MIUI, or muhfuckin BUST.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

